

GitHub for Mac 1.2: Snow Octocat - tomcocca
https://github.com/blog/1067-github-for-mac-1-2-snow-octocat

======
farnsworth
I used Github for Mac for quite a while, and just got fed up with stability
recently and switched to SourceTree, but I've never looked back. ST does
everything I could ever want, and does it extremely well. Not that there's no
room in the world for another quality git client, but after using ST, Github
for Mac at this point just sort of feels like "My First Git GUI".

~~~
jskopek
That may be Github's intention - to build a simple interface that makes it
extremely easy to get your feet wet with GIT. Several of the design decisions
they've made - replacing pull and push commands with Sync, automatically
stashing changes when switching branches - seem to aim for the simplest
possible solution, at the expense of flexibility.

~~~
jim-greer
I think they've done a great job on making it simple and approachable. I
haven't had stability problems but it is a little sluggish on our medium-sized
repo.

------
hinathan
GitHub continues to impress — culture, team, and product. I've heard some
criticism of their enterprise sales process but I'm a happy user of their
personal edition (though I've somehow already used up my 20 slots for private
repos, boo)

~~~
donny
And, may I add, their support is great as well. I received great replies and
feedback during the implementation of my app, shameless plug:
<http://worqshop.com>

------
simonsarris
Hopefully GitHub for Windows follows shortly!

The latest I've seen them mention it is here, less than one month ago:

[https://groups.google.com/group/msysgit/browse_thread/thread...](https://groups.google.com/group/msysgit/browse_thread/thread/c344ce45c9cee824)

And their fork of msysgit mentions that its for "Github for Windows" in the
description:

<https://github.com/github/windows-msysgit>

~~~
duncans
@haacked and @xpaulbettsx (recent-ish hires at GitHub) are working on it
<http://herdingcode.com/?p=384>

~~~
joelhaasnoot
That was a good podcast from an outsiders perspective. Did pick up Posh-git
from there, which allows you to have the Git shell in Powershell with tab
completion and some nice colors. Pretty good, except that it sometimes is
slow, and Powershell doesn't seem to have command recall (up arrow scrolls,
doesn't recall commands)

~~~
jamesgeck0
Pressing up arrow in Powershell cycles through the command history on every
machine I've used it on (4 or 5). It sounds like there's something unusual
with your system.

------
alexmuller
The GitHub app never felt amazing before. I don't know if anyone else had the
same experience I did, but it was forever doing weird things when redrawing
the window. All gone.

I'm always surprised by how software can feel so, so much better with no new
features but just a lot of effort under the hood.

------
MartinMond
Only thing I'm missing now is a gitx-style history view. I want to see merges.

------
ya3r
The only useful thing Github for Mac offers to me is the "Clone in Mac" button
in github.com. It somehow changed my workflow of viewing repos on Github. Now
I just clone it in my mac and start poking around with the code.

Previous version of Github for Mac was driving me crazy.

I had this big and long unicode text file in one repository. It tried to show
it in Changes view but failed. The app then went into "Not Responding" mode
using 100% of CPU!

Force quitting it didn't help, because next time you opened the application
same thing happened. The app opened with the same repo and changes page and
went into "Not responding" mode AGAIN!

I ended up deleting the text file from the repon temporarily!!

Now with the new version the issue is fixed! I'm now happier. Thanks to the
Github team.

------
ralfd
> Tests have proven that 1.2 is approximately 3.29 quadrillion times faster
> than 1.1 and 4293% less likely to crash. It's science.

This sounds great!

------
joejohnson
I wish they would make the "Scan for Repositories" easier to find. I didn't
know this existed because it was hidden in settings; why can't it be as easy
as "New Repository"?

------
cemregr
I really want to use GitHub for mac, but in my experience using it in
conjunction with the command line doesn't work well. Just the other day I
launched it to look at my diff before pushing, upon launch it complained about
a non existent merge conflict, put me on master making me lose uncommitted
changes, and resurrected some weird files out of nowhere into my working
directory. I feel like every time I open it, it's a surprise.

~~~
kenneth_reitz
That's why I wrote Legit :)

<http://kennethreitz.com/legit-the-sexy-git-cli.html>

------
badboy
Now some love for us Linux guys and I would be so happy.

~~~
davvid
_Now some love for us Linux guys and I would be so happy._

git-cola! It's developed on Linux and written with power-users in mind. That's
why it has vim-style navigation (j/k keys for moving up/down lists) and lots
of other niceties.

It's PyQt so it runs on Linux, Mac OS X, and Windows.

~~~
badboy
I just found tig, which is even better than any graphical client.

tig: <http://jonas.nitro.dk/tig/>

------
rolleiflex
I so want to love GitHub for mac, but after trying to get it to work for two
hours today, I'm a bit sore. Such elementary are mistakes in the app— panes
not opening, branch popover not responding to clicks, an inexplicable
inability of publishing locally created branches to server that it gives out a
bad taste. Time to spend some time learning the command line interface, I
guess.

------
js4all
I have used github for Mac from day one for cloning and viewing changes.
Crashing was never a problem and the "clone in Mac" feature is very handy. I
use it primarily as a library tool for all the local repos. When working on
one of the projects, I use the cli git tools.

------
andyfleming
Still waiting for them to add the ability to view and manage issues for repos!

------
paddy_m
I lost a lot of credibility with a client by recommending that they use github
for mac. The app hangs regularly, stashes changes without telling the user. I
will take another look at this revision.

------
icco
Hey, a friend and I were talking about this yesterday. Do a lot of people use
Github for Mac? Are there any download / usage statistics?

~~~
hinathan
The Mac client has been useful keeping slightly-less-technical team members up
to date on our codebase (git on the CLI has a few too many sharp edges for
some)

------
earino
Sadly, until someone comes out with a gui that supports git flow, I am going
to continue using the command line.

------
lifeinafolder
The blog post almost sounds like a pun at Apple.

------
dutchrapley
Why not call it Octolion?

